# New East Anglian rep



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Would you all join me and welcome our new East Anglian rep Vince aka Millepeed I just hope he knows what he has let himself in for :wink: :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Congrats buddy


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well done Vince , a worthy successor to the best rep the club has had in years :wink: . I hope the region maintains a good level of attendance and I will show my face at some point..Good luck Vince.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Good luck Vince can't much worse than the last imbecile :wink: :-*


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice one Vince, good luck buddy


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome Vince 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

CONGRATS!

J
Xx


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

well thankyou all very much. it will be a tall order to step in neil shoes as he has done a excelent job getting a good group of people together for meetings, i will try my best to carry this on, ive already sorted a cardigan :wink: and sorted a new venue which i will ask the regulars there opinions before i commit. all idears welcome. lets make east anglia the best represented in the country.
lilla n vince


----------

